

LinkedIn is down - dennisgorelik
http://twitter.com/search/linkedin+down

======
dennisgorelik
The error message states: "LinkedIn Your LinkedIn Network Will Be Back Soon

We’ve notified our operations staff that you are having a problem reaching
LinkedIn. We’ll get you reconnected soon."

